# Bearded Men of EnWorld Unite!



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Got a beard or a goatee? 

Sound off and post a pic if you can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Reveille sounding off!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2008)

So you got an idea of our conversation in the Hive. Now I have to post a pic ASAP.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 22, 2008)

Bearded one here too, more goatee than beard...

A pic ?

More or less, this one :


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Bearded one here too, more goatee than beard...
> 
> A pic ?
> 
> More or less, this one :



THAT DOESN"T COUNT!!!


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 23, 2008)

Here I am at a Tampa Devil Rays game last year.

Graybeard


----------



## Zander (Jan 23, 2008)

Question 1:







			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Got a beard or a goatee?



 Question 2: What is your gender?

Hey, we're gamers - you never know!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 23, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Here I am at a Tampa Devil Rays game last year.
> 
> Graybeard



Wow. You look exactly like my uncle. Scary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Zander said:
			
		

> Question 1: Question 2: What is your gender?
> 
> Hey, we're gamers - you never know!



I'm a guy.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 23, 2008)

Full beard here.  The trimming style changes depending on my mood.  Currently, I have most of it trimmed down to about a quarter inch with the chin area left out at about an inch.  I got nothin' on this guy, though:






For more beard fun, go here: http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 23, 2008)

Zander said:
			
		

> Question 1: Question 2: What is your gender?
> 
> Hey, we're gamers - you never know!




Sooo. what is _YOUR_ gender? Hmmmm...?

I may be female but several of my gaming group have either beards or goatees.


----------



## Galethorn (Jan 23, 2008)

Here I am preparing a light snack, high in the mountains. My beard kept my chin quite comfortable that day.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 23, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Here I am at a Tampa Devil Rays game last year.
> 
> Graybeard




There's a woman picking her nose behind you....


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 23, 2008)

Beard, here. And will have one until the day I die; without it, I look _way_ too much like a caricature of John Lovitz. (And considering how goofy he looks to begin with...)

Unfortunately, I don't have many pics right now. The best I can do is pic of me in RenFaire garb a few years (and, much as I'd prefer not to admit it, a few pounds) ago:


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 23, 2008)

All hail to The Bearded Brotherhood!


----------



## werk (Jan 23, 2008)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> For more beard fun,...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 23, 2008)

Beard from Halloween to The Final Four, give or take.  Clean-shaven in the spring and summer.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome idea! Only superior beings have beards. I am on the left as you view the photo with my great friend and almost-superior-being from Denmark, who happens to look like a very tall, clean-shaven Harry Potter.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 24, 2008)

See pic at left.

The whole thing would show the Harney Peak fire tower behind me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2008)

My ex-Navy Chief husband started growing a beard the second he got out of the Navy last August.  Better a beard than a mustache!  

He always did resent having to shave daily.  Ironically, the longer his hair gets, the shorter mine gets.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 24, 2008)

You can find a picture of me in post #85 of this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=198471&page=3&pp=30


...I'm the one who looks like Mogo.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mogo

I only wear a bit of chin fuzz at this time, but have had a klingonesque goatee (sans moustache).  My Dad currently wears a full beard, and we look enough alike that I really don't want to fuzz up any more than that. http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j266/der_kluge/IMG_0001.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j266/der_kluge/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 24, 2008)

Got a very light goatee. I want to grow a full beard, but what does grow is sometimes described better as "face mange".


----------



## reveal (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.nationalbeardregistry.org/beards/Beard-details.asp?ID=3514


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh you bet.  Got lots of facial hair.


----------



## Tauric (Jan 24, 2008)

here:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 25, 2008)

> Oh you bet. Got lots of facial hair.




Will the real Eric Noah please stand up!


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 25, 2008)

13 months ago.  This is me, my wife, and our brand new baby girl.  I'd just regrown the goatee after shaving for the first time in...12 years?  My wife had never seen me clean-shaven, and while she didn't say anything, I know I look better with facial hair.  So I made sure to regrow it in time for new baby pictures.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 25, 2008)

This thread has inspired me. It another day or two, my goatee should be fully grown in. Stay tuned...


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 25, 2008)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oh you bet.  Got lots of facial hair.




I like the first one - The Keith Hernandez.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, since PhotoBucket is dumb and the site is getting some maintenance done right now, I'll just upload a couple pics. I have a fairly lengthy goatee I am growing out as long as it'll grow 

The first is from the beginning of November, the second (with the bottle of Captain Morgans ) is from New Years, although my goatee is a bit obscured, you can still see the slight difference. I cut it down to almost nothing last June, and it's been growing since then with a couple of minor trim-jobs to keep it lookin' snazzy as it grows out.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I'm not the only metal-guy here it seems. I don't have any recent pics but here is one of me in last summer at Tuska 2007. I'm the guy sitting between the two ladies  .

http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'm not the only metal-guy here it seems. I don't have any recent pics but here is one of me in last summer at Tuska 2007. I'm the guy sitting between the two ladies  .
> 
> http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html



Lucky bastard, haha. The one on the right there looks quite fit  though they are both attractive ladies 

Cool beard, in any case  and yeah, there are quite a few metal fans kicking around here, there were a couple threads here awhile back all about metal. Thunderfoot is a cool chappy, he's played alongside some bigger bands back in the day (can't remeber which ones right now though, but DM bands I think), as a drummer 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Chaldfont (Jan 25, 2008)

Did you say "beer" or "beard"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Chaldfont*
> Did you say "beer" or "*beard*"?



emphasis mine.

Methinks your link is broken.  

*NINJA EDIT:* Oh sure, now the link works.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 26, 2008)

And... I'm out. A meeting Monday with a potential new client has put an end to my little experiment with facial hair.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 26, 2008)

Careful Nyaricus- you're headed into Wayne Static territory!



> Cool beard, in any case and yeah, there are quite a few metal fans kicking around here, there were a couple threads here awhile back all about metal.




Here's one of them:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=194991&page=5


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 26, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I like the first one - The Keith Hernandez.




Complete with the Just For Men Brush-In Facial Hair Dye.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 26, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Careful Nyaricus- you're headed into Wayne Static territory!



LOL, see I've gotten pegged as Dave Williams before (the Drowning Pool frontman who died back in 2002) and I think that's actually a fair call 

Dave Williams:





Me:





cheers,
--N


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude!  You could SO do that as a Holloween costume...y'know- the DEAD guy from Drowning Pool with the zombie makeup and all?

"Lehhhhht the brainssssssssss hit the flooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr." 

(lose the smile, though)


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 27, 2008)

frankthedm said:
			
		

>




"What do you mean, you drank the last Mountain Dew?"


----------



## Starman (Jan 27, 2008)

I have some fuzz on my face.






Sadly, I can't grow much more. It comes in very thin and patchy. My dad can grow a beard like no one's business, but I didn't inherit that, darn it.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ny, WOW - cut the hair and gain a little more facial weight... (BTW thanks for the luv above, but DM wasn't my thing but speed metal was...as for playing alongside bigger names, yes, in metal, not really (though a couple of rivals have gotten some opening act exposure) I went mainstream for experience and have played in front of thousands as a hired gun - hate the music, love the money...)

As for chin fuzzy - I ditched the goatee and mustache about a year ago and started rocking the extra long soul patch ala Scott Spezio from the St Louis Cardinals (sans red dye) - kind of a soultee   (sri - no pics)


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 30, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Ny, WOW - cut the hair and gain a little more facial weight... (BTW thanks for the luv above, but DM wasn't my thing but speed metal was...as for playing alongside bigger names, yes, in metal, not really (though a couple of rivals have gotten some opening act exposure) I went mainstream for experience and have played in front of thousands as a hired gun - hate the music, love the money...)



Haha, dude my hair is getting close to where I want it to be, but I'm going for about nipple-length, so still some growing to go! My lovely beard however is basically where I want it to be - though I'm simply going to grow it out as far as it'll go 

What band(s) were you in again?

cheers,
--N


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 30, 2008)

I played for a number - but the most famous (and dare I say it a disco band) was Heatwave - I played percussion for them.  No album work, just a hired gun for a short time.  Also I was in a country band (more shuddering) that was in contract negotiations to open up for Alabama on a regional tour of the Midwest. (I'm originally from Southern Illinois) 

However, there were a slew of non-sucky music bands I was in, they just didn't get anywhere.  A side note however, a rival that played piano/keys from back in the day had a younger brother that played for a band (Annihilate the Hero) that opened for Biohazard on tour .  The sad part is I could (and still can) destroy him on drums.   

Right now I'm in college pursuing a degree in audio engineering and production (you know, since I've done it for 13 years already) and am seriously considering pulling the drums back out and playing the local scene for money.  Yeah, it'd be pop metal and such, but at least I wouldn't feel dirty afterwards.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 31, 2008)

Ta da!

I'm the one on the left -- on the right is a buddy of mine.  We were visiting England together so she could give a paper on women as landholders in the Crusader States.

But on the hairiness factor, I am bald on top and once grew my beard down to the base of my sternum, at which point I worked it with a triple braid...  

Nowadays, it is kept more or less to the length seen.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 31, 2008)

last year's ennies headshot


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 31, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I have some fuzz on my face.




Ya got some fuzz on your lap, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2008)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Ya got some fuzz on your lap, too.



Thats not fuzz, thats fur.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2008)

Evilhalfling, bearded since 1993.  No pic since sifting through photos at work, even friday pm is a bad idea.


----------



## Mycanid (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep - I'm here too!


----------



## ssampier (Feb 3, 2008)

*Without beard - I can only growth itchy stubble*



			
				Chaldfont said:
			
		

> Did you say "beer" or "beard"?




That's one fine turkey fryer.


----------



## Felix (Feb 4, 2008)

I didn't grow a beard so much as my hairline decided to go on holiday to my chin, and liked it so much it decided to stay.

But I tell ya, it's nice being able to cut your hair and trim your beard with the same setting on your clippers.


----------



## Starman (Feb 9, 2008)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Ya got some fuzz on your lap, too.




Yeah, Tiberius doesn't seem to wander too far from my lap typically. I love cats.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 9, 2008)

The mustache won't grow in, so I keep it shaved off. Sadness.

And I really miss that hat.


----------



## Kmart Kommando (Feb 10, 2008)

hehe


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a beard at the moment - I just don't have a pic of me with beard.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 11, 2008)

frankthedm said:
			
		

>




SERIOUS ENWORLD IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Megaton (Feb 19, 2008)

I go for several days without shaving on a consistent basis (shaving's annoying) but I'm too much of a wuss to let it keep growing. : /


----------



## Qwillion (Feb 20, 2008)

*look to the left*

in the attachemnt is a larger version of the one to the left


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 23, 2008)

Man...Galethorn, that pic of you and your snack...We could be brothers.  I swear, thats what I look like most of the time, except I have more blonde in my beard.  I even have a shirt exactly like that one.  You look more like my brother than my brother.

The bagel, not so much.


----------



## Henrix (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a pic of me with my then new cat, Yinkin. He's a bit larger now, but my beard and mustache is more or less the same.
I've actually had a beard in some for, with precious few and short interruptions, for more than twenty years now.


----------



## Galethorn (Feb 27, 2008)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Man...Galethorn, that pic of you and your snack...We could be brothers.  I swear, thats what I look like most of the time, except I have more blonde in my beard.  I even have a shirt exactly like that one.  You look more like my brother than my brother.
> 
> The bagel, not so much.





All I have to say is _weird._

It's not often I see anyone who looks much like me (other than my dad), and the one time I saw a true doppleganger, we both eyed each other dubiously until he got off the bus at his stop. The guy was freakishly like me; same red ponytail and beard, same beefy physique, same t-shirt, jeans, and messenger bag; the only difference was that he looked a couple years older than I am, and he was a couple inches shorter. For what it's worth, that put him at about 6'2" to 6'4", compared to my 6'5".

Gave me the shivers.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, so you would tower over me...  I'm only 5'9".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 10, 2008)

This thread needs a _*bump*_.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 12, 2008)

Light goatee here, sometimes beard.  I keep it pretty short usually, so it doesn't get in the way in my lab.  First pic is from my PhD graduation, second was October of 2005- I was goofing around with a sword.


----------



## GentleGiant (Mar 13, 2008)

Started out way back when with a moustache back in... 8th grade or so, had a trimmed full beard when I was 18 but for the last 15 years or so I've had a goatee.
I look seriously "funny" without my beard but maybe it's just because I'm so used to it (I have experimented with different styles from time to time - always come back to the goatee).
(Don't know why the attachments didn't show up the way I added them... but middle picture first, then first picture and last one is the newest one (last summer))


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Just gave myself a trim:


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 14, 2008)

"Who let the grey out"?


----------

